# Favorite cycling quotes



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i know there are some gems out there. both funny and inspirational. please share some of your favorites. here are some of mine.

"Don't buy upgrades; ride up grades." -Eddy Merckx
"It never gets easier, you just go faster." -Greg LeMond 
"Life is like riding a bicycle. In order to keep your balance, you must keep moving." _Albert Einstein_
 "The sound of a car door opening in front of you is similar to the sound of a gun being cocked."_ Amy Webster_


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

> "I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lancd Armstrong, especially after what he achieved, winning seven Tour de Grance races while on drugs. When I was on drugs, I couldn't even find my bike".......


-Willie Nelson


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

"I've never had to worry much about bar clearance west of the Mississippi, wide bars rule in the Rocky Mountain chunk."

J.B. Weld


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Every time I see an adult on a bicycle, I no longer despair for the future of the human race. - H.G. Wells


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

If mt biking is say a metaphorical al pastor super burrito with avocado and black beans, then traction is the salsa. Sometimes you don't get to pick the salsa (sometimes you do), bu its that kick that makes the entire rest of the burrito become something much more significant than a tortilla full of beans, rice and meat. -- Mike Ferrentino, Bike Magazine


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ride it like you stole it =)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

"Get a bicycle. You will not regret it, if you live." --Mark Twain


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

"I've got a bike, you can ride it if you like. 
It's got a basket, a bell that rings 
And things to make it look good. 
I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it."
-Pink Floyd


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

"You over-rotated" ... "No S*#T!!"
"How about that? The paperboy thinks he's a pro."
"You can do it Cru, just pretend you're in the lumberyard."
"Oh my lord ,a backflip! Hulk Hogan eat your heart out!"


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

"If you ain't puking, you ain't trying" (in reference to racing) -- Some random cyclist after a race I did...


----------



## Martin0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good saying!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The song Bicycle Race by Queen.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

" Improve your skill, not the trail." GI Jane

" LOOK AT THE TIME!!! " Rob Warner


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

From the 40 year old virgin:
I hope you have a big trunk... cause I'm gonna put my bike in it!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

"Give it here Malfoy, or I'll knock you off your broom" - Harry Potter while biking on his broom


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shut up legs - Jens Voigt


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

*Bike parts*

here


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

"Look at the penalty for failure, Dude."


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> -Willie Nelson


I like that one.

"You can't ride the Tour de France on mineral water alone" -Jacques Anquetil


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

N + 1


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just riding along when ...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wherewolf said:


> "Look at the penalty for failure, Dude."


In the comments - "Bumbles bounce" :lol:


----------



## dhdzyn (Oct 7, 2010)

Just Ridin' Along


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

"Watch out lizzy (lizard on the trail)!"


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Dying on the trail beats dying of a heart attack on the couch.
Wherewolf


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, here are a couple that I use often. 

We all want more T.I.T.S - Time In The Saddle. 

And a good friend of mine in Boise coined this one: "On a mountain bike you can be 9 years old forever".


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

Clink!
Screw!
Bend!
Inflate!
Alter Saddle!



John Kuhl said:


> The song Bicycle Race by Queen.


iwanttoridemybicycleiwanttoridemybike


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

"The mind will break, well before the body does"

-Zachariah


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

"Look where you want to go. Don't look where you don't want to go." - Wayne Richards, LBS owner, Pittsburgh, PA circa 1996


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

“Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance, you must keep moving.” 
Einstein

"A quality wheelset is more valuable on the landing than the launch, but by then it's too late to change your mind about which wheelset to buy." The guy who taught me to build wheels, only knew him by "Dave".


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

“Strong. Light. Cheap. Pick two.” - Keith Bontrager


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

"Climbs like a billy goat!" 

"It's the rider not the bike!"

And by favoriteI mean I am sick of those blasts/cliches.

Sincerely,

"Support your LBS, and live globally but line my pockets locally!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

"Please bleed off to the side of the trail" As said to someone in my group trying to clean a hard line.
" Everyone is an intermediate" Said to me as I was trying to place some folks in an appropriate group. The geezer in question was wearing white socks and converse all stars on a hybrid. He got dropped on the dirt road, going slow. 
" I know a short cut"
" You're using the f*cking bike wrong" Said to me @ Nembafest, by Joe, 8 years older and a heart surgery operation last year. After 20 miles and 2,500 ft of vert that day. I was pushing it up the trail. He never got off the bike, at all, on the whole ride. Except at rest stops. 
"Whooo, hoooo" me, every ride.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

"Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, turn!"


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1081171
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


Couldn't figure out what a 14 ft. Kona and 12 ft. Transition were, then realized you probably mean a '14 Kona and '12 Transition. The apostrophe is located to indicate where numbers/letters have been dropped. A lot of people seem to mess up the year like this.

Sorry to be a grammar Nazi.

chaz


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

"I'm old and fat, but at least I'm slow." -- Me

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

"Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime. Teach a man to cycle and he will realize fishing is stupid and boring." -- Desmond Tutu


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Fifty-two, I mean fifty-four bicycles on the wall
Ready to ride, ready to ride until the last of them falls
Jack- Widespread Panic


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

An old coworker used to say "Dig the spurs into her!" when climbing. I found myself telling myself that even on solo climbs.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i know there are some gems out there. both funny and inspirational. please share some of your favorites. here are some of mine.
> 
> "Don't buy upgrades; ride up grades." -Eddy Merckx
> "It never gets easier, you just go faster." -Greg LeMond
> ...


After a few years of riding trails my pals and I started to race XC. Best advice I ever heard...
Pedal more; Brake less!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> "I'm old and fat, but at least I'm slow." -- Me
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


 Ooh, "Old, fat, slow, pick at least two."


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

There's no more hills.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

"Instead of spending it all on the engagement ring; I think I'd rather have a new bike and a cheaper ring." My fiancé


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

coke said:


> "Instead of spending it all on the engagement ring; I think I'd rather have a new bike and a cheaper ring." My fiancé


^ keeper


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

"If we go that way, it's a little rocky, a little technical and a little bit of a climb. If we go the other way, it's a little rocky, a little technical and a little bit of a climb. - My buddy Lou


"When you climb this stretch, it makes you appreciate all the times you went down it." - My buddy Lou
"F* you Lou!" - Me


"You fail to clear 100% of the obstacles that you don't attempt." - Me with an assist from Wayne Gretzky


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ keeper


I knew she was a keeper when she asked me to buy her a singlespeed lol


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

coke said:


> I knew she was a keeper when she asked me to buy her a singlespeed lol


indeed. does she have a sister?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

who first said "it's all down hill from here, except for the uphills." ???


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

_"Extraordinary allegations require extraordinary evidence ... I have never doped." _Lance Armstrong.

Warren.


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a book of bicycle quotes.
One of my favorite was an interview with Francesco Moser after he won the hour record. The interviewer said "did you spin a small gear or mash a big gear?" Moser said " I spun a big gear"


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

"Chunk is the dumbest term invented in the history of mountain biking." - Scott O


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Scott O said:


> "Chunk is the dumbest term invented in the history of mountain biking." - Scott O


Scott O., I remember you getting agita over "chunk". You've shown your enemies a ***** in your armor. CHUNK CHUNK CHUNK CHUNK! Sorry, the devil made me do it. :devil: Peace love and rainbows.

The Knights who say "chunk"


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Huh, I thought they said neeh!


----------



## benrogers101 (Jul 2, 2016)

Been reading a lot of these lately.. Some of them are hilarious! 

“Ride as much or as little, as long or as short as you feel. But ride” – Eddy Merckx

“When your legs scream stop and your lungs are bursting, that’s when it starts. That’s the hurt locker. Winners love it in there” – Chris McCormack

“The bicycle is just as good company as most husbands and, when it gets old and shabby, a woman can dispose of it and get a new one without shocking the entire community.” Ann Strong

“You can’t buy happiness, but you can buy a bicycle and that’s pretty close.” Anon


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Took awhile to find it, always made me smile a bit

"And I thought I had a bike obsession. You are at once tragic and awesome" - mtbr member buddhak


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

"If you ain't gonna shred it, go home and pet it." Bigwater Brock, FLG, AZ.
"The faster you go, the smoother it gets." Doc Shredmore, FLG. AZ.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

"Bicycling is a big part of the future. It has to be. There's something wrong with a society that drives a car to work out in a gym." 
Bill Nye the Science Guy

"You'll feel better when it stops hurting."
Old Texas saying


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

My Texas Grandaddy told me 50 years ago:
"It'll sure feels good when it starts feeling better".
After i slammed the car door on my naked toe when i was 5. 
I was too young to know how to say *$%# YOU !!!!!!

We were 90% of the way up a hill,& i told my 5 year old son:
"Were almost half way there".
He said "*$%# YOU".


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

"Sorry, Mom, but mountain biking is actually the best"
- My daughter, finishing her first 25 mile adventure <3


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Pain is temporary, quitting is forever. 

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P 😜


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Stupendous Man said:


> "Sorry, Mom, but mountain biking is actually the best"
> - My daughter, finishing her first 25 mile adventure <3


^ that's good


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ that's good


"Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat." - some tour de France rider.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Honey, want to have sex or should I go ride my bike? OK, see ya!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> Honey, want to have sex or should I go ride my bike? OK, see ya!


Lol, that sounds about right


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

" take off your skirt and LET IT BUCK" ~Shwinn8


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Tuck and roll is a skill too." - someone on MTBR. not sure who said it first?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

There are two types of weather...

Good biking weather and bad biking weather.

and...

my signature...


----------



## Lars1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Best quote from my motorcycle racing days....

Go until you're about to see God, and then back off a little!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

"the gap must be sent..." jaws


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

This is my desktop at work...
Not a quote but still my favorite.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"The only good pace is suicide pace, and today's a good day to die" -Steve Prefontaine 

he's a runner but i've heard it used in reference to MTB racing too.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

From Mark Wahlburg's character in _The Other Guys_. Seems applicable to mtn biking.... some times....when you just want to get out and ride: You can't keep me cooped up in here! I'm a peacock, Captain, ya gotta let me fly!


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

"Crappy bikes make Baby Jesus Cry" - local bike shop


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

'Now hold my beer and watch this' 
- an oldie but a goodie.

Some quotes I've used, tho surely not the first to do so:

'No, no I'm sure this way is the way back to the parking lot.'
'Yes, this is the last climb...'
'That drop doesn't look so bad'
'Yes honey, I'll finish those chores just as soon as I get back from my ride'

'HTFU' Not a quote exactly, but sure is the answer to a lot of (my!) bellyaching
-some roadie blog, but it fits so please forgive me


----------



## windsurf2xs (Jul 10, 2007)

"you'll hardly even notice you're climbing"

(followed by a hideously steep uphill)

and then this:

"I like to get that first big lie right out there"

from my riding partner


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

'Are we there yet?' 

Riding bud says it at the start of every ride o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

Not a cycling quote per se, but it was on a retirement card attached to a bottle of very expensive Tequila - "A friend will put beer in your fridge. A very good friend will bring wine for your cellar. Your best friends will alternately stock and deplete your liquor cabinet. Happy Retirement from one of your best friends...see you Saturday."


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

"DFL>DNF>DNS"
"If you're not HAB'ing, the views probably suck"
"If you're not HAB'ing, you're just riding your bike"
"What could go wrong?"

My wife used to ask me how long I expected to be out on a ride. I'd always come home a few hours later than I thought, now she just asks if I'm going to be home that day!!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't be a Skidiot.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

"Remove the purse from your spokes"
"Punch out yuppies and send it"
-Kill Trail


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gravity is a harsh mistress, treat her with respect. 
Headwind is like a hill without a soul, just gear down and suffer. 
There are no bad bike commutes, just poor clothing choices, chose wisely. 
There is never just one more hill. 
I'd rather be golfing than biking, said by no one one ever. 
Whoo hooo ! Said by me every ride.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

_"You've got shocks, pegs...lucky! Ever take it off any sweet jumps?"_

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Labradorsarelife (Oct 22, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> -Willie Nelson


Best one yet!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That came from the archive.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just one more hill plus Mtn Bikig. 
My Riding Partner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

Hold your line!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"The average cyclist pedals 1852 miles per year and drinks 22 gallons of beer. That's 84 MPG." 

just got this from an article i read, don't know who said it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "The average cyclist pedals 1852 miles per year and drinks 22 gallons of beer. That's 84 MPG."
> 
> just got this from an article i read, don't know who said it?


 I think that means in a good year I ride twice the average and get 1/4 of the mileage. Not sure how that correlates to the article, but I'm an older model and happy with anything approximating double digit mileage.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Forster's sig is pretty good ^^^^^
"The most expensive bike in the world is still cheaper than the cheapest open heart surgery."

My father had open heart surgery september last year. got a bike. this october he did a mtb event with me. it was the 9 mile fun ride at epic rides tour of the white mountains. not first, but was not last.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

"Everyone I know in bicycling is at least a little bit crazy, present company included."
Sheldon Brown


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

gmats said:


> "On a mountain bike you can be 9 years old forever".


brilliant!!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

"If you are ever attacked by aliens, do not cycle on the pavement to avoid them:
this is annoying to pedestrians and gives cyclists a bad name."
Sheldon Brown


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

"Ever since the earth started cooling from a molten ball it's been creating and influencing the mountain bike world we know and ride through."
Guy Kesteven


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

to someone complaining about a hilly ride: 

"they don't call it flatland biking!!"


-unknown


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

"The bicycle had what is called the 'wabbles', and had them very badly.
In order to keep my position, a good many things were required of me,
and in every instance the thing required was against nature."
Mark Twain


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

"At first I'd lusted over those striking looks, the air of danger and potential, the lateral stiffness, the plush travel. It all seemed so right, carving the rocky descents, picking up lines that were previously taboo, riding faster, longer and harder; heady days."
Alec MacHenry


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Lars1 said:


> Best quote from my motorcycle racing days....
> 
> Go until you're about to see God, and then back off a little!


Similar one from mc road racing days " I saw Jesus so many times, I started using him as a brake marker."


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

dirtyjack said:


> There's no more hills.


OR

That's about it for the climbing.



targnik said:


> 'Are we there yet?'
> ...


^^^From "The Smurfs" cartoon:
"Is it much farther yet Papa Smurf?"
"Not far now."
..."Is it much farther yet Papa Smurf?"
"Not far now."
..."Is it much farther yet Papa Smurf?"
"Not far now."
..."Is it much farther yet Papa Smurf?"
"YES! IT'S VERY FAR. WE'RE NOT EVEN HALF WAY YET!"
Used on rides often.



leeboh said:


> ...
> Headwind is like a hill without a soul, just gear down and suffer.
> ....


^^^I like that one.



GoingNowhere said:


> An old coworker used to say "Dig the spurs into her!" when climbing. I found myself telling myself that even on solo climbs.


OR

Put the coals to 'er.



John Svahn said:


> I have a book of bicycle quotes.
> One of my favorite was an interview with Francesco Moser after he won the hour record. The interviewer said "did you spin a small gear or mash a big gear?" Moser said " I spun a big gear"


^^^Good one!

"Spitting left!"

-F


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

"If your gonna be stupid, you better be tough" - Roger Allan Wade


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

"I only ride park!"


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

"Punctured bicycle
on a hillside desolate
will Nature make a man of me yet?"


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"The fine balance of aggressive yet conservative geometry and componentry challenges the novice rider to give his best but won't get him in trouble, while at the same time it is advanced enough for the expert without holding him back."

--- Every bike test ever published in a bicycle magazine.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"It's not the course that makes the race hard. It's the competition."

Gary Fisher


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

"Is your arm supposed to go that way?" - my friend Nick after I went head over bars. My arm was actually ok, but it did end up in a weird position after the landing

"I dare you..." - many of my friends when we were younger and quicker to heal

"yeah...that was stupid" - me, now that I am older and not so quick to heal (and usually in response to the above quote from my step son at the skatepark)

Fiance: "Is this part of the trail?"
Me: "It is now"


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Racing cyclocross exposes the truth, it's the biggest reason many people do not race it"

-don't know who said it?


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

Where there's a hill, there's a way!


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

"Few articles ever used by man have created so great a revolution in social conditions as the bicycle."
US Census Report, 1900


----------



## Faulker479 (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't want to see you fall. But if you are going to fall, I want to see it.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

"Nothing better than wasting a fine fall day than with a long roll through the woods" RM.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I like hills better than headwinds because hills always pay back their debts!


----------



## Phoinix (Jan 15, 2007)

*A long time ago but still a classic*

oops


----------



## Phoinix (Jan 15, 2007)

*My Favorite*


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

"Unbelievable"

-Greg Lemond, when asked what he thought about Lance Armstrong's TDF performance.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

you gotta "spin to win"


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "Racing cyclocross exposes the truth, it's the biggest reason many people do not race it"
> 
> -don't know who said it?


This was one of Trump's tweets. Hillary replied that cyclocross is a front for Russian hackers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

"Whip the mule!!".....started out as a backpacking mantra but ended up being my uphill mantra.......


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Locomotive breath


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's ride!

Think it may be from a motor bike movie...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

My a$$ is killing me!


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Heard often here in the south: "Hey y'all, watch 'is"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I want my two dollars!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Someone's signature here says -You might wanna lower your seat down to the reflector. It gets pretty rough up ahead. Always liked that lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Life is too short to ride a shitty bike

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/its-not-about-bike-990151-2.html#post12231178


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Life is too short to ride a shitty bike
> 
> *-Cyclelicious*
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/its-not-about-bike-990151-2.html#post12231178


^  :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Life is too short to ride a shitty bike
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/its-not-about-bike-990151-2.html#post12231178


That post would have worked in many of the threads around here.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Life is too short to ride a shitty bike


The older I get the more I believe this to be true. Although I might amend it to "Life's too short not to buy another bike". I am fortunate enough to have the means to indulge myself, and it takes less time to give myself permission than it used to. But I've never owned a crappy bike. It's still about WANT, not NEED. So this spring I'll likely be replacing my lovely yellow Vassago Bandersnatch hardtail with a Fargo mid-fat for gravel riding. Just want it. Want those baloney size tires soaking up the chudder, those high drop bars for sitting and pedaling. And while we all recite the mantra "It's not about the bike", and know in a certain way it to be true, in another sense it's very much about the bike.

PS Hi C'lish


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

My friends story not mine. He was overalling a desert race and crashed, and got passed by another well-known racer. He passed him back then crashed again. While picking himself back up the other well-known racer pulls alongside him and says.
"you better slow down".

I came into the pits with my goggle lens popped out, helmet visor broke off etc. Dad asked me what happened? I told him I didn't know and that everything was going fine, and then I was picking myself up off the ground. He said

When things go to shiit they go to shiit in a hurry. 
Good one dad.


----------



## BPearlman (Feb 1, 2017)

"On the bright side, your bike is perfectly fine."

My father shortly after watching me catch my bike as a result of falling about 8 feet off a rock face and landing squarely on my back.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Favourite post cycling food: "Cookies, 1 packet is a serving."


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

At 60, my most used quote during biking is " oh, oh, phuc me"


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

"Never pass up an opportunity to ride." - Anthony Sloan


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

My current most frequent quote is "That wasn't a stop, jackass."


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

durring the ride: "This hill's not going to climb its self."

post ride: "This beers not going to drink its self."

-Anyone I ride with


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know if this is really a quote, but when people ask me why I mountain bike, I tell them: "When you are done with the main part of the ride, you head back to your car. The sun has gone down, it's getting dark, the moon is rising, you are all alone, maybe no other human around for 1-2 miles, and the coyotes are starting to howl about 200 feet behind you. You realize that you are just another animal out there seeking shelter. Then you know you are one with nature".


----------



## s-worksalot (Apr 13, 2005)

"I wonder where this trail goes?"


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> durring the ride: "This hill's not going to climb its self."
> 
> post ride: "This beers not going to drink its self."
> 
> -Anyone I ride with


I'm glad this thread isn't "favorite date night quotes".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol ^


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Hold your line Summers! - Hannibal the cannibal, American Flyers
Embrace the "suck" - Bob Roll 
Good Greasy Food - H-Ball, Tread.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

A riding buddy on a ride last week at a trail we ride frequently about 10 min outside of town:

"I'm fine to drive myself to the hospital. But can you tell me where we are?"

No. We didn't let him drive himself...


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Harden The **** Up! - Velominati ? The Rules


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I can't believe nobody said that yet!!! Nice!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

This roadie said









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

And....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

"Are we done climbing yet?"

"It's all downhill from here"

Said many consecutive times.

"Dude! You see that huck?"

"Which one?"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> "Are we done climbing yet?"


"Just one more short climb."

lol!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello legs. There you are. Now, shut the F*&k UP!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

2old said:


> This roadie said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that's a quote by a male rider, he shouldn't be lactating at all.

A time to worry, for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

"But on steep descending Larson TT have bad effect on the mind of a rider" - MadRider from Suji, Korea 2001.

"Some think that mountains are funny. I think that they are hill areas." - Anon.

"Paved roads ... another fine example of wasteful government spending." - a bumper sticker that I saw on a Jeep.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Not really a cycling quote but whenever we drop in to a faster rougher trail we yell out,

"Time to go ham pirate style"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

"And this is the smooth part of the trail"

As we are rolling a chadder rock section.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's all about the style.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Ride as much or as little, or as long or short as you feel. But ride." -Eddie Merckx


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

"Build it high, build it skinny, build it sick" -from a time when people actually wanted to be challenged

"Hike a bike - every good ride has one"

"Life's too short not to go big. Gotta go big" - Bender. Can't believe that one didn't come up already...


----------



## alxrmrs (Jan 18, 2017)

"Stop being concerned with how your kit looks and setting up the perfect Instagram shot. Just ride you f**king bike." - Me


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

"Commit or eat s**t."

(or did I miss that from earlier)

-F


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Fleas said:


> "Commit or eat s**t."
> 
> (or did I miss that from earlier)
> 
> -F


Fleas I repeated your signature line, "It's never easier - you just go faster." last week. Gave you credit too. I was sitting on a picnic table sucking wind after railing a good section of trail @all-out effort. A couple newbies rode up panting and commented on how hard it is as a beginner. Gave me the opening.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

"nobody needs six bikes" - mrs. mileslong


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

mileslong said:


> "nobody needs six bikes" - mrs. mileslong


My wife: why do you have six bikes?
Me: because you won't let me have seven.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

"I think the top of the climb is just around this corner." --said by me to my gf, stoker on my Fandango tandem. The top was closer to a half mile farther along the trail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

"How much did that frame cost? Oh, that's not that bad." My wife.
"Don't you get cold?" My boss.
"You're pretty fast for an over weight guy your age." Guy I cat-6'd this week. Almost taco'd his front wheel after that comment, but I needed a nap so I let it pass.


----------



## Oldinsloe (Apr 12, 2015)

Cornering confidence increases gradually over time. It decreases suddenly with out notice.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

socal_jack said:


> "Strong. Light. Cheap. Pick two." - Keith Bontrager


This is my favorite, it applies to so much more than just bikes.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

It is better to be groovin' and flowin' then battling and conquering..Bob Roll


----------



## sarche (Feb 24, 2018)

Life is a journey not a destination


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

"Shut up legs!" Jens Voight


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

"I have the answer to everyone's problems about buying their first bike: just buy whatever from wherever. It'll be the wrong bike, but you won't know that so you won't care anyway. And if you become a gearhead and find out you have the wrong bike, then you go out and buy the right one later anyway. Winner!" - One Pivot


----------



## ck1az (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought I'd ask this here rather than a new thread as it's about a quote I'm trying to find. It was on a poster that I know hung in bike shops back in the late 90s early 2000s. It was white text on a black background and it was a quote about mountain biking. I can't remember whose name was at the bottom, but I'm sure it was an ad back then and I can't find it anywhere. Does this sound familiar to anyone?

Thanks....


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

I hit the trifecta after an epic crash a few years ago:

"We called 911 and requested a Life Flight chopper but they said due to the falling debris and bike parts, they can't land the chopper in this area"

-Smart ass riding buddy.​
"See, I told you"

-My clairvoyant wife​
"Dude, did you crash?"

-Captain Obvious at the trail head​


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

an hour and an half from the city


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Maurizio said:


> an hour and an half from the city


Wow! Which city?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

"Are you OK?"

I get that one a lot.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*there's Mount Gomito , Abetone , Italy*



MudderNutter said:


> Wow! Which city?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 my city is Bologna , Italy


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Nothing hurts worse than pain......


----------

